# A fetching Italian greyhound..



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

.. not so common I hear, LOL. I know, overload of Tess pics lately, but I've been having fun with my camera. Action pics can be tough.


















































































No more for at least a week... I promise!!!!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

No Bishop love? Are you playing favorites?

She is so pretty. She is like a gazelle.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> No Bishop love? Are you playing favorites?
> 
> She is so pretty. She is like a gazelle.


Yes!! I am I admit it!! He is the boyfriend's dog. I am nothing when he is around.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Gaaa!!!!


She is sooo beautiful!!!



However, with that promise I might cry if I don't see new pictures of her before the week is up!!Lol
(And you don't want to make me cry, do you?!?:wacko::tongue


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh, she's lovely. Poor Bishop may never get the ball again.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I don't know if there is such a thing as Tess and Bishop overload so bring on the action shots! She's so pretty and your pictures are always great!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I never get tired of your photos.

However, i am feeling a little sorry for Bishop. it must be hard to be the slower dog in a house with Speedy Gonzales.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

You always capture such great photographs! It really does look like a great time was have!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Great photos! I love the pictures of Tess running- there's always something making her look so fun and silly :smile:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

She looks like she is having so much fun! And the photos are beautiful-- never too many visuals here... 

Just wondering, were they taken on the same day? Because I noticed Tess had her collar on in some shots, and off on others.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> She looks like she is having so much fun! And the photos are beautiful-- never too many visuals here...
> 
> Just wondering, were they taken on the same day? Because I noticed Tess had her collar on in some shots, and off on others.


Nah, separated by two days I think. I usually don't put a collar on her off leash but I like that one.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your camera takes great action shots!


----------

